# ZZP Mods Coming Soon (prices & gains)



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

ZZP 1.0 PCM- price $225 BUT since the trans computer is inside the trans we can not do the raised shift points and line pressure without having the car in person. (+30whp and 60ft lbs)

Interesting. 30whp from a trans flash.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

so how can we get the turbo to whistle like the one in the vid? Im looking for the whistle and bov sound. Im currently running trifecta tune at about 20 psi

thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> ZZP 1.0 PCM- price $225 BUT since the trans computer is inside the trans we can not do the raised shift points and line pressure without having the car in person. (+30whp and 60ft lbs)
> 
> Interesting. 30whp from a trans flash.


...*P. T. Barnum* would be happy! _"...there's *one* (or *two*, or *three*, or *more*...) born EVERY minute..."_


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> so how can we get the turbo to whistle like the one in the vid? Im looking for the whistle and bov sound. Im currently running trifecta tune at about 20 psi
> 
> thanks


The turbo sound in the video is usually referred to as turbine howl, its from lack of mufflers in the exhaust system.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

They're running an open cutout in the exhaust that makes that sound, as Skilz said, its turbine howl


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> ZZP 1.0 PCM- price $225 BUT since the trans computer is inside the trans we can not do the raised shift points and line pressure without having the car in person. (+30whp and 60ft lbs)
> 
> Interesting. 30whp from a trans flash.


I believe this is an ECU reflash, they stated they cannot flash the trans because its inside.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> so how can we get the turbo to whistle like the one in the vid? Im looking for the whistle and bov sound. Im currently running trifecta tune at about 20 psi
> 
> thanks


If you want that type of sound, definitly without a doubt an Injen intake when it comes out.


----------

